# Cigarfox - Bad Shipping



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

So, I bit on the "free cigar for filling out our survey" deal from Cigarfox. I browsed their site and thought, "hey, these guys have pretty good prices, I'll place an order." Well, my order arrived today, and I am not happy.

The order was shipped via UPS. I was disappointed that I received no communication from Cigarfox with tracking numbers or at least a "your order has shipped" email. I have had many other online vendors do this, and it's appreciated. It should be standard business practice.

Here's what I saw when I opened the box:

Small black box in the big brown box. All they had in the way of "padding" was the crumpled yellow tissue paper. Come on guys, spring for some Styrofoam peanuts or something! The small black box could easily be heard bouncing around in the big box.

Close up of the small black box:

It's good looking, I like it. But ... It doesn't protect cigars worth a damn.

My order included 6 cigars. 4 were cello'd, 1 was in a glass tube, one was not cello'd. Guess which one had a problem?

View of the inside of the small black box:

Notice the little brown flecks? We're coming back to those in a second.

I removed the 4 cello'd sticks and the tubo stick, and this is what greets me:

Notice even more little brown flecks now. My un-cello'd cigar (an Ashton VSG Sorcerer) was severely damaged.

Close-up detail of the bad damage to the foot of the cigar:


Close-up detail of the damage further up the wrapper. Notice the missing chunk.


If anyone from CigarFox.com is reading this, please take this advice: YOU MUST IMPROVE YOUR SHIPPING METHODS.


Communicate with your customers. An email stating "your order has shipped" with a tracking number is a good start.


The small black box inside the bigger box with only a wad of crumpled tissue paper to serve as padding does not work.


The small black box with the white layer of foam may look nice, but it's not a good packaging solution. The cigars are too free to move around against each other and get damaged.


Consider putting un-cello'd cigars in some kind of protective sleeve for shipping.

These guys need to take a lesson from us gorillas in how to pack and ship cigars. I've gotten a few bombs/trades and not a single leaf was out of place.

I sent them an email through their site about an hour ago. I hope they replace the VSG. If they don't, I don't see myself ordering from them again in the future.


----------



## DSTRBD (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats definately not acceptable packaging. Your VSG should be replaced at the very least. It looks like they have a new website so they may be working towards the emailed tracking etc.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> So, I bit on the "free cigar for filling out our survey" deal from Cigarfox. I browsed their site and thought, "hey, these guys have pretty good prices, I'll place an order." Well, my order arrived today, and I am not happy.
> 
> The order was shipped via UPS. I was disappointed that I received no communication from Cigarfox with tracking numbers or at least a "your order has shipped" email. I have had many other online vendors do this, and it's appreciated. It should be standard business practice.
> 
> ...


I feel bad i was the one who posted their ad here. Mine showed up packed good with air pillows and foam. Pat


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Just curious if you contacted them to let them know? It would be interesting to test out their customer service and let us know if they'll replace them.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah man....I just put an order through with them....Hopefully they pack it up right


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Just curious if you contacted them to let them know? It would be interesting to test out their customer service and let us know if they'll replace them.


I did contact them via an email form on their site, but only an hour or so ago. I don't expect a response just yet (I'm not THAT unreasonable). But if I don't hear anything by Friday, I'll probably wind up swearing off of them forever.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, I am sorry to see the condition of the VSG, made me want to cry! But, this is one of the great things about CS. Just awhile ago we learn about CigarFox's new website, many of us check it out, and now we get a heads up about the terrible shipping these guys do. 

First, with members leaving making posts like this, each member of CS receives valuable information. Second, with the complaints of CS members and posts on this thread, maybe CigarFox will get a hint and fix the problem. Instead of wondering why they are loosing customers, they can fix and problem and show there customer service.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Man that is ugly!! The only packages I've seen that look worse than that are the one's I get from Club Stogies own Brent "Papichulo". The guy could not pack a ham sandwich.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is a shame. My order had air pillows and my cigars weren't damaged. They called me to state that they were out of the Hemingway Short Story and wanted to know if they could give me a bigger one for the same price. I said sure! 

They definitely need to send a tracking number or something.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Just curious if you contacted them to let them know? It would be interesting to test out their customer service and let us know if they'll replace them.


Amen,,,a good testament for any business is how they deal with customer service problems. In my business ( when I worked ) we made sure if there was a bona fide problem we not only replaced the customers order we also doubled the order to let that customer know that they came first.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

OUCH! I'm waiting for my order to arrive- now I'll be doing so nervously! Too bad folks with such a GREAT website can goof so badly! Hopefully this is just an aberration. Time will tell.....

Edit- At first glance I thought you had beetles in the package! I guess one can be thankful for small favors! Hopefully they will make good!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> I did contact them via an email form on their site, but only an hour or so ago. I don't expect a response just yet (I'm not THAT unreasonable). But if I don't hear anything by Friday, I'll probably wind up swearing off of them forever.


May I make a suggestion to you. If you don't inform them of a particular problem that they have then they pass this type of service on to the next person. You have the power to insist on being taken care of responsibly otherwise you can inform your credit card carrier to dispute the charge ( if you paid by cc, that is and I would suggest that you do this in the future to protect your purchases ) If all of us would do this it pretty much ensures better service in the future for all consumers. My 2 cents


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Man that is ugly!! The only packages I've seen that look worse than that are the one's I get from Club Stogies own Brent "Papichulo". The guy could not pack a ham sandwich.


LOL,,,,classic line that I am going to steal and use in the future. As old as I am I thought I heard them all,,,,,classic, just classic!!:r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

that's another etailer i won't be ordering from


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm also waiting for an order--so far no email,tracking or any notification beside the original invoice--this could be a bummer

Not to mention--Has anyone received their free stogie yet????


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

That's just what Holts did when I ordered a high end sampler. They were all ruined, too! :BS


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I sent Tommy and email. I'm sure they will rectify the issue.:tu


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello fellow smokers,

My name is Tommy manager of cigarfox.com. First of all I can't apologize enough for this mishap but I do appreciate the feedback. I assure you this is not how I like to do business.

1. The packaging that you see above is strictly temporary. I have ordered awesome hard stock plastic boxes that have a see through window so you can view your selection...they have a flip-top and can be run over and will still keep your sticks safe, also they will have individual slots for each cigar preventing rolling of the cigars and tearing of the foot. They should be in within 2 weeks.

2. I have my IT guy working on the tracking issue and trust me I can't wait for him to finish I can't keep up with sending out individual tracking emails, so this is his absolute NO.1 priority he gave me an estimated finish date of the end of next week...this will include instant tracking notification emails as well as the ability to track within the site.

3. Everyones free cigars will be shipped by the end of July I do apologize about the wait we are sending out 9000 premium cigars for free and I'm working on the best way to do this and not end up smoking phillies for the next 10 years. (No offense phillie smokers I love you all the same)

4. If anyone has a comment or they are not totally 110% satisfied with their order I want to hear about it immediatly so that I can rectify the situation. All I care about in this venture is total customer satisfaction and I will not settle for anything less. You can email me directly at [email protected] or [email protected] or call me at 888-23-CIGAR x242

5. Now lets have some fun....If anyone from cs lets me know about any other blogs out there that have negative feedback about www.cigarfox.com I will send you a FREE 5 pack from my private selection as soon as I hear about it and have the chance to rectify it. Just email me directly the link and situation and your home address and I'll go to work from there...ask Mtmouse.....

Again Thank You all for the feedback I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! Everyone stay safe and have an awesome Holiday!

Tommy
Manager
www.cigarfox.com


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

tompaull2003 said:


> 5. Now lets have some fun....If anyone from cs lets me know about any other blogs out there that have negative feedback about www.cigarfox.com I will send you a FREE 5 pack from my private selection as soon as I hear about it and have the chance to rectify it. Just email me directly the link and situation and your home address and I'll go to work from there...ask Mtmouse.....


hehe, I got a blog, now I could cheat a little :r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

tompaull2003 said:


> Hello fellow smokers,
> 
> My name is Tommy manager of cigarfox.com. First of all I can't apologize enough for this mishap but I do appreciate the feedback. I assure you this is not how I like to do business.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming on here and clearing things up. I signed up for the free premium cigar. Do you know what cigar you will be sending out?


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not sure on the exact cigars but we're thinking Trinidad Maduro or Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

tompaull2003 said:


> I have ordered awesome hard stock plastic boxes that have a see through window so you can view your selection...they have a flip-top and can be run over and will still keep your sticks safe, also they will have individual slots for each cigar preventing rolling of the cigars and tearing of the foot. They should be in within 2 weeks.


Guess I will have to place another order in 2 weeks. :ss 
Sounds like it will be a great box to re-use.


----------



## DSTRBD (Mar 11, 2008)

Tommy- Excellent post. Being a small business owner myself, I know exactly what you are going through. Good luck with everything.

btw- Is my box of Oliva V torps gonna be here today?

Nate


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank-you Tommy for the clarification! We appreciate your interest in rectifying the problems. Class!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice post Tommy....I hope you can fix this poor guys order...


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

I went to the website and clicked on the the link for the free cigar after completing the survey.....and nothing! I don't know if they disabled the link until they can get caught up on the orders or what. If that's the case, they need to take the link completely off the website until they are in better shape to handle the traffic.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> I'm also waiting for an order--so far no email,tracking or any notification beside the original invoice--this could be a bummer
> 
> Not to mention--Has anyone received their free stogie yet????


 Yes I got my free one and as I stated earlier My package was full of air bags and foam packed real good. I am totally happy with what i recieved. But I still feel bad because I was the one who posted about them here.Pat


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

that is a very good reply from the vendor. it is good play to come on and explain the situation with the customers.

i am not sure if i have misread something but is Tenor CS going to recieve a replacement for the VSG that was ruined?

i also filled out the survey for the free cigar. i would like to thank cigarfox.com in advance for that!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

:tu Thanks for posting and being honest about the situation. 
To be honest the packaging was not horrible. It sucks that the stick took a beating but to be honest most of my packages from CI/C-Bid are no better. They just toss the sticks in a baggie and chuck it in a box with an air pillow. I am always amazed that nothing gets too damaged as the contents are still able to bounce around. At least they know they have a problem and addressing it. More than most places would do.:2


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Isombitch said:


> That's just what Holts did when I ordered a high end sampler. They were all ruined, too! :BS


I was going to say the same thing about HOLT'S. With me it was the Father's day special a couple years ago but all the sticks (5) were fine.

As for CigarFox.com. I think I will go check them out. This is based solely on Tommy's response. That makes me WANT to deal with this company. I took him as being very cincere (as much as you can on the internet).

Thanks for being concerned.

B


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I give credit to Tenor CS for airing his concerns about cigarfox. It's easy to jump on a bandwagon and praise a company but a different issue to risk the scorn of a company or fellow members with criticism. This is why a resource like club stogie is so valuable. Not only as a way to share nice finds but also as ongoing feedback about vendors.

It's nice that cigarfox will improve things but I wouldn't consider this situation rectified until Tenor gets a new Ashton (or two). Vendors like Taboo and even CI will make it tough on companies that won't package shipments properly or even offer a tracking number.


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

DSTRBD said:


> Tommy- Excellent post. Being a small business owner myself, I know exactly what you are going through. Good luck with everything.
> 
> btw- Is my box of Oliva V torps gonna be here today?
> 
> Nate


It very well might be if it is not just holler and we'll take care of it


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

Sagellih said:


> I went to the website and clicked on the the link for the free cigar after completing the survey.....and nothing! I don't know if they disabled the link until they can get caught up on the orders or what. If that's the case, they need to take the link completely off the website until they are in better shape to handle the traffic.


Working on taking it down completely


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

krisko said:


> It's nice that cigarfox will improve things but I wouldn't consider this situation rectified until Tenor gets a new Ashton


From what I understand, he will be looked after.:tu


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

Jay Hemingway said:


> that is a very good reply from the vendor. it is good play to come on and explain the situation with the customers.
> 
> i am not sure if i have misread something but is Tenor CS going to recieve a replacement for the VSG that was ruined?
> 
> i also filled out the survey for the free cigar. i would like to thank cigarfox.com in advance for that!


Absolutely he will recieve a replacement. It will be overnighted to him today he will have them for the 4th


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

That's a class way to handle this issue, Tom. I'll certainly throw some business your way in the future.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

tompaull2003 said:


> Absolutely he will recieve a replacement. It will be overnighted to him today he will have them for the 4th


Wow thats awesome customer service!


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

pcozad1 said:


> But I still feel bad because I was the one who posted about them here. Pat


Hey Pat, I actually heard about cigarfox from my wife (who happens to be named Patty) before you posted. So, please don't feel guilty about recommending them. This was one isolated incident.

In addition to his posts here, Tommy sent me a personal email, and I am willing to write this off as "just one of those things" or "growing pains" for a new business.

I feel confident that, based on Mtmouse's recommendation, and Tommy's own e-mail, that this will all work out well in the end and Tommy can count on Club Stogie's loyal fan base to become consistent customers for him.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> Hey Pat, I actually heard about cigarfox from my wife (who happens to be named Patty) before you posted. So, please don't feel guilty about recommending them. This was one isolated incident.
> 
> In addition to his posts here, Tommy sent me a personal email, and I am willing to write this off as "just one of those things" or "growing pains" for a new business.
> 
> I feel confident that, based on Mtmouse's recommendation, and Tommy's own e-mail, that this will all work out well in the end and Tommy can count on Club Stogie's loyal fan base to become consistent customers for him.


This is awesome to hear. I'm very glad Customer Service isn't dead! :tu


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

krisko said:


> I give credit to Tenor CS for airing his concerns about cigarfox. It's easy to jump on a bandwagon and praise a company but a different issue to risk the scorn of a company or fellow members with criticism. This is why a resource like club stogie is so valuable. Not only as a way to share nice finds but also as ongoing feedback about vendors.


I thought long and hard before posting about my issue. I waited a little bit until the anger/disappointment had worn off, and then decided to post as much factual information, with photographic evidence, as possible. I also decided to keep things fairly mature and refrain from name-calling or other such antics.

Also, my "teacher" mentality leads me more towards the approach of wanting improvements and making suggestions, rather than just ripping on the vendor.

I know that mistakes can happen, and it could very well have been UPS's fault, and not cigarfox's. In any event, I am pleased and impressed with the way Tommy has taken on this issue, and I am willing to give them another chance.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the kind of thing that will make me want to do business with Cigarfox.com. Thanks for posting this, and thanks to Tommy for being professional enough to respond so well to criticism and taking it in the manner that it was intended:tu.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like cigar fox will be the stand up store that their B&M is! Way to go guys. Like mtmouse I have shopped there a few times and have been treated great.


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

tompaull2003 said:


> Absolutely he will recieve a replacement. It will be overnighted to him today he will have them for the 4th


nicely done:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I am thoroughly impressed.
I hope you guys get all the kinks worked out. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

well, if they make good perhaps i will be ordering from them.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

looks like everything was made right....Im going to head over to their website and see if I can find anything to buy


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got my order today--the packaging was pretty weak,obviously their "old style" with the cigar fox box that allows the sticks to roll around and 1 air pillow that did not keep the inside box from bouncing around-the sticks themselves appeared ok--willing to chalk it up to growing pains esp after reading Tommy's post


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

tompaull2003 said:


> Absolutely he will recieve a replacement. It will be overnighted to him today he will have them for the 4th


good to see that happening.:tu


----------



## srduggins (Jun 3, 2008)

My order of 10 Tats came yesterday. Same packaging as shown earlier. As you know Tats are not cello'd and every one had at least a little damage. 3 of them were still in really good shape with only a small crack or missing wrapper at the foot. I didn't get a hold of Tom, but I talked to Danny and he is going to replace the other 7. Anyone wanting to see the damage can look here:
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f181/srduggins/smokes/cigarfox/

My question is this: The wrappers on the cigars were somewhat crispy and dry, does that ruin the cigar or will they be OK once they rehumidify?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Man this has me worried....I hope my nc cohibas come ok


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

Reading that post by Tommy made me gung-ho to give it a go, but methinks I'll wait until this packaging situation has been all sorted out. Still, mightily impressed by the owner stepping up in the manner that he did.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

srduggins said:


> My question is this: The wrappers on the cigars were somewhat crispy and dry, does that ruin the cigar or will they be OK once they rehumidify?


As long as they haven't been dry for an extended period of time, they will be fine.


----------



## DSTRBD (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got a box of Oliva V torps from them. Showed up in perfect shape with ample packaging. Couldnt beat the price, thats for damn sure.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

My brother and I are awaiting three boxes of Short Stories. I'm glad they took care of the packaging, I was worried.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

If BOTLs use 5 finger bags, why can't companies? It seems like the only way to ship non-celloed smokes.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

srduggins said:


> My order of 10 Tats came yesterday. Same packaging as shown earlier. As you know Tats are not cello'd and every one had at least a little damage. 3 of them were still in really good shape with only a small crack or missing wrapper at the foot. I didn't get a hold of Tom, but I talked to Danny and he is going to replace the other 7. Anyone wanting to see the damage can look here:
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f181/srduggins/smokes/cigarfox/
> 
> My question is this: The wrappers on the cigars were somewhat crispy and dry, does that ruin the cigar or will they be OK once they rehumidify?


Sorry to see that Steve  what a bummer!


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Got the 2 cohibas in the leather case today (the $10 deal). The case is soft padded but the slots for the 2 cigars are hard metal tubes. So they came in perfect condition! Don't know what size was originally offered, but I got 2 cohiba churchills with a $12.75 price sticker on them. Hell of a deal for $10 ppd. The included a letter with a little about their business, they are offering good deals, and it sounds to me like they are working on any initial problems they may be having. Would definitely order from them in the future. :tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ive met tom on a few occasions and hes a nice guy. Im sure this will get resolved and shipping methods will be improved upon.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

kalvinchris said:


> Got the 2 cohibas in the leather case today (the $10 deal). The case is soft padded but the slots for the 2 cigars are hard metal tubes. So they came in perfect condition! Don't know what size was originally offered, but I got 2 cohiba churchills with a $12.75 price sticker on them. Hell of a deal for $10 ppd. The included a letter with a little about their business, they are offering good deals, and it sounds to me like they are working on any initial problems they may be having. Would definitely order from them in the future. :tu


Im really glad to hear this as I ordered one of these from them...


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

krisko said:


> If BOTLs use 5 finger bags, why can't companies? It seems like the only way to ship non-celloed smokes.


I agree but sometimes there just isn't anything they can do.

I just got in a box of Cabaiguan Guapos 46s from Duke City Cigars. The box was cello'd from the factory, the cigars inside were wrapped with paper all the way around and taped, etc. I decided to put them into my humi and ditch the box. What I found was that despite DCC perfect shipping and about half the cigars had damage to the feet from the factory. What do you do in this case? The retailer shouldn't be liable since there isn't anything they can do. I guess I'll just learn my lesson and watch when I order anything else that ships w/o cello on each stick. :2


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think most of the problem at the fox so far has to do with the create your own 5er--The goods that come preboxed will probably survive the bad outer boxing treatment


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I received a package today from Tommy at CigarFox. Suffice to say, he made good and then some.

I forgot to take pics before I put what he sent me into the humi, but let it be known that Tommy did everything right to keep me as a customer.


I will be ordering from CigarFox in the future.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Mods, is there any way to change the title of this thread to:

*Cigarfox makes good (was Cigarfox - Bad Shipping)*

Thanks,

Tenor CS


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> I received a package today from Tommy at CigarFox. Suffice to say, he made good and then some.
> 
> I forgot to take pics before I put what he sent me into the humi, but let it be known that Tommy did everything right to keep me as a customer.
> 
> I will be ordering from CigarFox in the future.


I was at the Cigar Factory Outlet today(they had a little event on tonight) and Tommy said he 'looked' after you.:tu I figured they would take care of things.

Tommy showed me what they are going to use for packaging their singles. All I can say is; I have not seen any online site that has gone through this much care and expense for packaging to ship singles. I doubt there will be any damaged cigars, due to packaging, when they get their new containers.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

As an Assistant GM of a distribution center I can tell you that is unacceptable, but it does happen in any and all industries. I would have that shipping manager in my office if I got your email. He would be getting with the packer and we would be replacing that item right away. Customer satisfaction is the most important thing!!!! Good luck and hope they fix the problem for you.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

I would not start to praise these guys just yet. I am new to CS and found this thread searching for cigarfox forum discussions (I use another forum but hey, I may switch now). Anyhoo, I ordered from cigarfox more then a week ago and nothing apart from the initially order confirmation email. Initially I thought everything was ok as there was a charge on my CC, but then the charge from the CC dissapeared. I have emailed twice (no response) and phone twice (once no answer, the other time I was asked for my order date -- not my name, email etc, and was told it shipped and the phone was put down, without my name, how could they know?). They might want to do well but they have a far way to come. I ordered from CI and famous on the same day and those smokes will be here Monday. Why did I try CF and why am I angry. Their selection of singles had what I wanted as a GIFT, yes, I can order again but these cigars (along with a cigarcaddy) were going to be a gift, which will now be late. The worst part is because they dont respond, I dont want to reorder anywhere else because with my luck I will end up with two. They really need to get their stuff in order. A few of you seem to have been sorted out but there are probably even more that have got screwed. Also, I ordered the Cohiba special but did not even bother with the freebie, I am only upset about things I was willing to pay for. My order was a little over $80, maybe this is nout a big enough order for them to care about.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

bigloo said:


> I would not start to praise these guys just yet. I am new to CS and found this thread searching for cigarfox forum discussions (I use another forum but hey, I may switch now). Anyhoo, I ordered from cigarfox more then a week ago and nothing apart from the initially order confirmation email. Initially I thought everything was ok as there was a charge on my CC, but then the charge from the CC dissapeared. I have emailed twice (no response) and phone twice (once no answer, the other time I was asked for my order date -- not my name, email etc, and was told it shipped and the phone was put down, without my name, how could they know?). They might want to do well but they have a far way to come. I ordered from CI and famous on the same day and those smokes will be here Monday. Why did I try CF and why am I angry. Their selection of singles had what I wanted as a GIFT, yes, I can order again but these cigars (along with a cigarcaddy) were going to be a gift, which will now be late. The worst part is because they dont respond, I dont want to reorder anywhere else because with my luck I will end up with two. They really need to get their stuff in order. A few of you seem to have been sorted out but there are probably even more that have got screwed. Also, I ordered the Cohiba special but did not even bother with the freebie, I am only upset about things I was willing to pay for. My order was a little over $80, maybe this is nout a big enough order for them to care about.


I ordered the cohiba deal and on 6/30 got a confirmation and that was it....Im kind of getting worried....


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I sent this e-mail today about an order I placed the first day or so of this thread. I cc'd Tommy.

I'm re-reading it again, and I can see that I shouldn't write e-mails before my first cup of coffee in the morning, so Tommy, if you read this, it's written not to be critical, but more to help you get things right. I wouldn't bother if I didn't believe you really want to do right by your customers; I'd just cancel my order and go elsewhere.

****************

Cigar Fox customer service,

Placed this order a while back and I guess you called my house looking for a zip code, which is odd because it is clearly in this confirmation email. When my wife called back, the person answering the phone said that they would not be able to take the information, so I'm sending it to you email.

I am currently deployed to Aghanistan and the order will need to be shipped to an APO, which is below.

There are A LOT of deployed soldiers who are cigar smokers, so I hope you are able to get procedures in place to better take APO's during the order process online. 

In the meantime, I'm inquiring about the status of my order- can you please ship it to my address below?


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

bigloo said:


> I would not start to praise these guys just yet. I am new to CS and found this thread searching for cigarfox forum discussions (I use another forum but hey, I may switch now). Anyhoo, I ordered from cigarfox more then a week ago and nothing apart from the initially order confirmation email. Initially I thought everything was ok as there was a charge on my CC, but then the charge from the CC dissapeared. I have emailed twice (no response) and phone twice (once no answer, the other time I was asked for my order date -- not my name, email etc, and was told it shipped and the phone was put down, without my name, how could they know?). They might want to do well but they have a far way to come. I ordered from CI and famous on the same day and those smokes will be here Monday. Why did I try CF and why am I angry. Their selection of singles had what I wanted as a GIFT, yes, I can order again but these cigars (along with a cigarcaddy) were going to be a gift, which will now be late. The worst part is because they dont respond, I dont want to reorder anywhere else because with my luck I will end up with two. They really need to get their stuff in order. A few of you seem to have been sorted out but there are probably even more that have got screwed. Also, I ordered the Cohiba special but did not even bother with the freebie, I am only upset about things I was willing to pay for. My order was a little over $80, maybe this is nout a big enough order for them to care about.


Just an update. No reponse to emails so I called again. This time I got Tommy. He checked on the order and found out they had somehow lost it (it never made it to their shipping). Again, this was not for free deals, these guys are loosing paid orders which cannot be good for business. Tommy said he would make sure it shipped today. I will report back as soon as the package arrives. I want these guys to do well because there single selections are good, but the non-reponse to emails and the poor initial communication... lets see what/when my package arrives and I will see from there. Tommy is a nice guy though who was nice to deal with.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

My own update:

I got a personal email today from Dan Jenuwine, asking if I was happy with the way things were handled.

While they may not have all the kinks worked out yet, I think they at least have the right attitude to get themselves on the right track.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

My order from 6/30 still isnt here and I havent heard from anyone at cigarfox.....Im starting to worry


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

I orderd on 6/27 before I saw this post and my order was shipped 6/30 which arrived today, 7/8. Black box inside some crumpled packing paper. Cigars were placed on some bolster batting, and placed in the box. The sticks looked good and I didn't have the damage that others had to their sticks.

It's good to see them making good and making sure customer's are happy. I like the site and options and I'm not going to write them off yet, but I'll wait a bit for them to work the kinks out before a reorder.

Perhaps go with USPS for shipping instead of UPS, too...


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought the Cohiba deal and an ashtray on 6/30 and it arrived yesterday. It arrived in a printer toner box with plastic bags for padding... 

Everything was in decent shape though. I'm going to wait a bit to see if they improve their shipping before ordering from them again.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hopefully Ill get my shipment from 6/30 today or tomorrow.....


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got the Cohiba/case deal today. Looks great, they sent Churchills instead of Robustos. 

Thanks CigarFox. :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

AD720 said:


> I got the Cohiba/case deal today. Looks great, they sent Churchills instead of Robustos.
> 
> Thanks CigarFox. :tu


When did you order yours?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

6/30 or 7/1. 

Sit tight, give it some time. With the Holiday everything gets delayed a bit.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Yes USPS would be alot better then UPS.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I palced an order on 6/29 and I still haven't received any type of notification that it has shipped, i'll give it a couple more days before I contact them.


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

Call the 800 number. It probably has shipped and they have tracking avaialable.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I didnt want to start another thread but has anyone received their free cigar yet?


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> I didnt want to start another thread but has anyone received their free cigar yet?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166394&page=2

tompaul2003 answers the question.


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> I didnt want to start another thread but has anyone received their free cigar yet?





TomPaul2003 said:


> ...3. Everyones free cigars will be shipped by the end of July I do apologize about the wait we are sending out 9000 premium cigars for free and I'm working on the best way to do this and not end up smoking phillies for the next 10 years. (No offense phillie smokers I love you all the same)


I think there's quite a bit of great information through this whole thread that anyone who has questions about Cigarfox would benefit from reading.

-Mike


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Got mine monday...IDK when I ordered it though...


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> My order from 6/30 still isnt here and I havent heard from anyone at cigarfox.....Im starting to worry


PM your info Ill get it figured out today


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

tompaull2003 said:


> Hello fellow smokers,
> 
> My name is Tommy manager of cigarfox.com. First of all I can't apologize enough for this mishap but I do appreciate the feedback. I assure you this is not how I like to do business.
> 
> ...


1. Just thought I would add this after reading posts on page 4 and 5 of things I thought I cleared up.....also, the tracking information has been fixed everyone will recieve an email at the end of the business day that they place their order including order confirmation and UPS tracking #

2. Also if anyone has any questions regarding their order they can email me directly at [email protected] I average a 30 minute response and will be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I pm'ed you tommy...let me know 

Thanks


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

As I said I would post back when my packaged arrived. Tommy definately made good. He rushed my order to me and it arrived today. It was well packaged and there was no damage, all smokes where in cellophane. The CF boxes you see posted here where filled with foam and a wafer of cedar, nice touch. There were smoke "substituions" or mistakes, one negetive, one VERY positive... so I say I win (I got an Acid Liquid instead of cold fusion but the Cohiba red dots were XVs so thats one hell of an upgrade). Best of all, when I mentioned to Tommy this was a gift, he made sure I got it today and I will giving the gift on time Friday night, so thanks Tommy, I appreciate your work.

Will I use CF again, yes. Granted this was not the easiest order, but they did go well beyond what you usually see in making it right. I give a lot of smokes as gifts (I am single and my married pals are not allowed to buy smokes so giving a hand selected sampler in always a winner), and they do have one of the best single selections and the best singles "interface" to easily select the sampler.

Also, I thought the cohiba cigar wallet that came with the deal would be a throw-away, but it has already made it into my golf bag, its actually quite nice and is perfect for golf, briefcase for after work, its nice. The Cohiba XVs in this order strangely made it into my humi and have been replace by red dots for the gift, wow, how did that happen.

Was upset, am happy again. Good to hear CF will be mailing tracking numbers. They should also fix the pictures of the ACIDS on the singles site (names dont match pictures), otherwise, I will shop again at CF.

Lu


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> I sent this e-mail today about an order I placed the first day or so of this thread. I cc'd Tommy.
> 
> I'm re-reading it again, and I can see that I shouldn't write e-mails before my first cup of coffee in the morning, so Tommy, if you read this, it's written not to be critical, but more to help you get things right. I wouldn't bother if I didn't believe you really want to do right by your customers; I'd just cancel my order and go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Update: a copy of my reply to Tommy's response to my e-mail:

Tommy,

Received package today. Shipped on 2 July. Arrived with contents in good condition and single sticks were fine. Thank you for personally looking into this order. I will do business with Cigar Fox again, plus I will reuse your 5-pack (6-pack!) container.

I am impressed with Cigar Fox's customer service and web site. This is a top-notch organization.

Thank you,

CPT M (Club Stogie TikiHut27)


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok Mr. Tommy, check into order #5633.. Ordered and billed for two and sent one..............


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Emailed Tommy about my Cohiba wallet order. He promptly sent tracking #, and the shipment arrived on the UPS truck, along with a big box of smokes won at Famous Auctioneer, a few hours later.
The wallet is nice! So are the Cohiba churchills.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

He also sent me tracking info and it was UPS being slow and not cigar fox....The cohibas arrived in great condition and the wallet is super nice! :tu


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

I just ordered the Cohiba Promotion three day's ago. They sent me an email letting me know that the order was shipped as well as a UPS tracking number. It's supposed to arrive today. I have no complaints so far. Although, I'm now quite concerned about how it will be packed. I'll let everyone know when I recieve it.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I received the box of short stories and the promotion of cohibas in the cigar case. When i picked up the box they came in, i could feel and hear a couple of items bouncing inside. i then openend the box and observed only one sheet of bown paper rolled up to provide padding. inspection of the cigars revealed no problem with them, but I could see why some samplers could get damaged. Oh well, but they still have great prices.


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

Waynegro1 said:


> I just ordered the Cohiba Promotion three day's ago. They sent me an email letting me know that the order was shipped as well as a UPS tracking number. It's supposed to arrive today. I have no complaints so far. Although, I'm now quite concerned about how it will be packed. I'll let everyone know when I recieve it.


If all you got was the Cohiba Promotion, I wouldn't worry at all. The Cohibas come inside the wallet, and are very well protected in the aluminum tubes.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

For whatever it's worth Tommy's first class handling of this situation has earned my business. My next order will be with them.


----------



## jakopo (Jul 10, 2008)

After researching these problems on the internet I was quite shocked to discover that there was an entire forum section dedicated to Cigarfox.com shipping problems. I guess I’m just one of many who have gone or are going through this. I hope that they eventually get everything sorted out, though, I doubt that I will order from them again in the near future.

Here’s my story:

Friday 6/27/08: My wife placed an order via internet – 1 box Oliva Serie V Churchill (in stock according to the website), certainly early enough for them to arrive in time for the 4th of July (or so we thought).

Thursday 7/3/08: No contact from Cigarfox.com to alert me that package had shipped. Placed first call spoke to Dan promised they had been mailed but there were problems with the UPS, their computerized shipping system, etc. Said they had another box in stock and that they would hold so that it could be overnighted to me on Monday 7/7/08, along with a gift for the trouble that we have been having. I requested a follow-up call to let me know that the package had been mailed.

Monday 7/7/08: No contact from Cigarfox.com so I called them and spoke to Tommy who said that they had no V Churchills in stock. Offered the belicosos and said they would cover the cost difference (strange considering that the belicosos are $20 cheaper). More excuses, more talk about problems with UPS, and then he finally acknowledged that no cigars had actually been sent after my order was placed. Told that it could be up to 2 weeks before they get more in.

Monday 7/7/08: Called and spoke to Dan again. Asked about previous promise that they had cigars in stock and would ship on Monday, he said it was a communication problem on their end. He promised to have cigars in by Thursday 7/10/08, and to overnight them to me. Again I requested a follow-up call alerting me to the status of my shipment on Thursday.

Thursday 7/10/08: Once again no contact. My wife calls, is told by Tommy that the cigars have not arrived, but that they will be overnighted on Monday 7/14/08. Once again it is difficult to get any straight answers. Why were we repeatedly lied to about the “in-stock” status of the cigars, the fact that they had not actually been shipped, and the fact that they didn’t another box ready to be shipped. More excuses of miscommunication, computer issues, etc.; and more promises of the cigars actually appearing along with a “gift.” Once again requested a follow-up phone call to update us on the status of our order. We’ll see!!

Funny thing is, I was really excited to support a family owned business. I have ordered for years from the giant retailers and hoped that I had found a good alternative. This farce has only left me frustrated and wishing that I had ordered from a more competent retailer.

Even funnier, the same time that my wife placed the order with Cigarfox.com, she also ordered a box of Oliva G Figurados from Famous-smoke.com. Monday morning I had an email with a link to the UPS shipping tracker and Tuesday afternoon I had the smokes.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, I just received the Cohiba/Wallet Promo and I could not be more pleased. It came in a padded envelope and it is just magnificent. What a deal!! My next order will be purchased from cigarfox.
The personally signed letter from the President of CigarFox, Mr. Jenuwine was a very nice touch.


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

jakopo said:


> After researching these problems on the internet I was quite shocked to discover that there was an entire forum section dedicated to Cigarfox.com shipping problems. I guess I'm just one of many who have gone or are going through this. I hope that they eventually get everything sorted out, though, I doubt that I will order from them again in the near future.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> ...


No you are not one of many, you are one of few. Yes this post did start out about our shipping and tracking challenges and both have been rectified since then. We did have tracking and stock issues and they have been much taken care of. I have one backorder currently since we have started and it happens to be yours and I assure you I am working my hardest to get a your box of V's to you. This weekend is the annual cigar trade show in Las Vegas which I will be attending and letting my rep from Oliva know that I just need much more stock...even though it is a little difficult to get as much stock as I need on a 94 rated new Cigar. You recieved your G's right away because everyone has G's in stock to ship right away...and you came to me for V's because I have the best price out there. Words like "farce" and "lie" tend to raise a red flag with me due to the fact that we have been in business for 14 years and last year alone we sold 900 million cigars. I doubt we achieve this by lack of being competent or lying to my customers. So in closing I do apologize about your wait on your V's, I am sending out a package of different size V's to hold you over until your churchills arrive. Thank you for your patience and I will be personally looking after your order!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> Mods, is there any way to change the title of this thread to:
> 
> *Cigarfox makes good (was Cigarfox - Bad Shipping)*
> 
> ...


I would appreciate a mod seeing this out


----------



## jakopo (Jul 10, 2008)

tompaull2003 said:


> No you are not one of many, you are one of few. Yes this post did start out about our shipping and tracking challenges and both have been rectified since then. We did have tracking and stock issues and they have been much taken care of. I have one backorder currently since we have started and it happens to be yours and I assure you I am working my hardest to get a your box of V's to you. This weekend is the annual cigar trade show in Las Vegas which I will be attending and letting my rep from Oliva know that I just need much more stock...even though it is a little difficult to get as much stock as I need on a 94 rated new Cigar. You recieved your G's right away because everyone has G's in stock to ship right away...and you came to me for V's because I have the best price out there. Words like "farce" and "lie" tend to raise a red flag with me due to the fact that we have been in business for 14 years and last year alone we sold 900 million cigars. I doubt we achieve this by lack of being competent or lying to my customers. So in closing I do apologize about your wait on your V's, I am sending out a package of different size V's to hold you over until your churchills arrive. Thank you for your patience and I will be personally looking after your order!


Tommy,

Thank you for your quick response. It was not my intention to insult you or your company. I merely wanted to express the sort of confused communications that I have been having with Cigarfox.com. My whole problem stems from the fact that I was able to order a box listed as "in stock" when it was in fact out of stock and then told that you had a shipping error and that you would get them to me right away. Your website still says that they are available. Had they been listed as unavailable I never would have placed the order. Oliva Serie V are rare and for that reason I pay careful attention to whether or not the cigars are in stock, avoiding ordering from places that will put me on a backorder list. Anyways, I do appreciate your personal attention to this matter and look forward to a quick resolution.

J


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

jakopo said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. It was not my intention to insult you or your company. I merely wanted to express the sort of confused communications that I have been having with Cigarfox.com. My whole problem stems from the fact that I was able to order a box listed as "in stock" when it was in fact out of stock and then told that you had a shipping error and that you would get them to me right away. Your website still says that they are available. Had they been listed as unavailable I never would have placed the order. Oliva Serie V are rare and for that reason I pay careful attention to whether or not the cigars are in stock, avoiding ordering from places that will put me on a backorder list. Anyways, I do appreciate your personal attention to this matter and look forward to a quick resolution.
> 
> J


I totally understand we are currently working on an up to minute inventory interface that will be in place within 30 days...on a lighter note I talked to a good buddy of mine at Oliva and he overnighted me some Churchill Extras so they are on the way to you as of today!!!! any further questions let me know


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

tompaull2003 said:


> *...last year alone we sold 900 million cigars...*


Wow...


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

jakopo said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. It was not my intention to insult you or your company. I merely wanted to express the sort of confused communications that I have been having with Cigarfox.com. My whole problem stems from the fact that I was able to order a box listed as "in stock" when it was in fact out of stock and then told that you had a shipping error and that you would get them to me right away. Your website still says that they are available. Had they been listed as unavailable I never would have placed the order. Oliva Serie V are rare and for that reason I pay careful attention to whether or not the cigars are in stock, avoiding ordering from places that will put me on a backorder list. Anyways, I do appreciate your personal attention to this matter and look forward to a quick resolution.
> 
> J


Explainations are futile, as a business owner myself. after two weeks either send the product or give a full refund. easy-no brainer.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

tompaull2003 said:


> I totally understand we are currently working on an up to minute inventory interface that will be in place within 30 days...on a lighter note I talked to a good buddy of mine at Oliva and he overnighted me some Churchill Extras so they are on the way to you as of today!!!! any further questions let me know


Awesome! :tu


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

I have been following this thread, only because it is on the first page. I agree with Tommy that the title should probably be changed. He seems to have made efforts to remedy their shipping woes, and his responses have been, IMHO, adequate. Keeping the title the same while this thead is on the front page only serves to hurt his business, not necessarily continue additional discussion.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

44MAG said:


> Explainations are futile, as a business owner myself. after two weeks either send the product or give a full refund. easy-no brainer.


I have been following this from the beginning and also agree with the above. The only difference is I would say a week not 2. Selling 900 million cigars a year is worthless if your system shows product in stock when its not. Regardless of its rarity, The harder it is to find the more important real inventory is, people place an order and expect to receive it. If days go by without proper communication other opportunities are lost and frustration builds. Your reasons for something not getting done are usually simply interpreted as excuses by customers.

Good luck,
Chas


----------

